# Transmission surge



## pmlapl (Aug 5, 2008)

I've got a 2009 Rogue with 83K miles on it. The transmission is surging when I accelerate at any speed. It isn't slipping because the car speeds up and slows down as the tach changes rpm. There is no check engine light and no OBD codes in my reader. I'm guessing a speed sensor but would like advice or suggestions. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The transmission is a CVT. Most transmission shops will not touch a CVT. Take it to a Nissan dealer for a diagnosis. It may be low on fluid which uses a special type called 'NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2'; if it's low on fluid, don't use any other fluid, only NS-2.

Also the transmission may be eligible to Nissan's extended warrany, however I'm not sure about that. Check the following web site:

Nissan CVT Warranty Extension


----------

